# Update on thyroid issue



## Leroy (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I just wanted to give a quick update. For those who don't remember my post a few weeks ago, I pasted it below. I still haven't seen my endo yet because I'm having the thyroid ultrasound at the end of the month first. I just had an abdominal ultrasound and it came back saying an enlarged spleen at 14cm x 5.5cm x 4.5. It is just mildly enlarged as 12cm is the cut off, but I think this is also another sign of hyper...am I wrong with this?

I just was curious if it was another sign to go along with the free t3 almost in the high range. I know I am not hyper yet and I may never be, but I just hate how the endo dismisses everything instead of keeping an eye on it.

Thanks again.


OLD POST
********
Hi everyone.

Thank you in advance for taking the time to read my post, I will keep it as short as I can. By the way I am male and age 26.

About 3 months ago I went to my GP because my throat always felt slightly tight, right below my adam's apple area. Also I was just put on betablockers due to events of inappropriate tachycardia, which is likely due to some external cause since my heart tests went well. For the tightness, there are no bulges or anything like that and I don't feel strangled. It is just if I move my neck, the area feels tighter than normal. She sent me for an US and blood work, here were the results:

Left: 4.0cm x 1.1cm x 1.0cm (8mm Hypoechoic nodule, 3mm Cyst with calcification)
Right: 5.0cm x 1.6cm x 1.6cm (7mm Hypoechoic nodule)

TSH: 1.89 (ref range 0.4 - 5.0)
Free T3: 3.1 (ref range 2.4-4.2)
Free T4: 1.1 (ref range 0.7-1.7)

After this I saw a endocrinologist because of the nodules. He said I will be doing another US in a couple months (6 month wait). He also sent me for more blood work and the results were:

TSH: 1.40 (range 0.30 - 4.0)
Free T3: 5.2 (range 2.2 - 5.4)
Free T4: 18 (range 11 - 24)

TPO: Negative (No Range Given)
TSI: Negative (No Range Given)
TgAB: Negative (No Range Given)

Based on the fact that my symptoms were hyper and the fact that my Free T3 went from lower range to now top of range. Also not a large drop, but my TSH went down as well (I know it can go up and down quite quickly). Is any of this a cause for concern? I realize my labs are within range, so likely there is no issue at this time. I do know my heart rate has been faster and I just want to make sure I stay on top of it. My endo does not seem concerned and is in the wait and see yearly approach. Does this look like it is something to watch or are they normal labs?

Thanks a lot.


----------

